# Upholstering Seat Cushions



## 97363 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips,websites or info on the best way to re-cover our Compass Avantgarde 400RL seat cushions.There is nothing wrong with them we just do not like the fabric but the £6000 saving on the van was to good to turn down.How do you get the stitched pattern in the covers?.Any help would be appreciated.Stuart


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We are currently looking for fabric and replacement foams for ours... we ran a google search and came up with quite a few companies that supply, and quite a few of these did supply and make services.


----------



## 96850 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi there
you have got two options depending on your seats either 1.loose covers which will mean that you can zip them on on off just like your sofa/cusions(soft furnisher)
2. upholstered seats which are nailed/stapled in to place. or may be a combination of the two.
have a good look at them, 

look in your local yellow pages for soft furnisher/upholster, you can maybe buy your own fabric say in the market/local fabric shop and get it made up.you need soft furnishing fabric ideally as it must be flame proofed or get a spray to do it after(not sure about this tro) try not to use the upholsters fabric as it could be quite expensive, or get a mobile upholster/furnisher to come and have a look.or a local dressmaker might be able and willing to do it depending on their skill.
if you want your curtains done too, soft furnisher is better for those.

or maybe you could use a combination of things I brought some reduced futon covers from Ikea for my back seats and then made my zip up cushions for the front bench seats.

also upholsters tend to be quite expensive (highly skilled) loose covers could be made using velcro to stick on and off or sew into place over the top off the orginal seating using a curved needle.(soft furnisher)

good luck


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

We did our Hymer with a local guy who fits out expensive boats, it did cost a £1,000 to get all seats done even the front 2 which are quite hard in Hymers but it was the best grand i have spent. Transformed the van and added about £5,000 to the price. :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Any half decent domestic upholsterer worth his salt would be able to do it.
Front seats should be no easier than a recliner to do.
I have used local firm which charged £650 for my Hymer. I supplied the fabric from a local discount fabric supplier, on his advice. Thw fabric cost me £60.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

A guy that lives near Reading did my Kontiki including curtains. Left the van with him during the closed period. It was on his drive and he did a splendid job. Also had map pockets fitted to the back of the front seats which are useful. I sourced the material via ebay and local upholstery shop and he did all the work. Cost me just over a grand inclusive. If anyone wants putting in touch with him or would like to see the results before deciding PM me.
Ian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

saw snellys van at peterborough. His wife sally has started to recover the vans seats etc. The professional job she is doing is transforming it


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*re-upholstery*

Hi ,there is a company in Ilkeston Derbyshire "Reluxe" who do this work and travel the shows .I have been trying to find an e-mail for them if anyone can help?


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*upholstery*

Just to correct a bit of mis- information. The company is Premier Furnishings. Web site is Reluxe.com


----------

